# Jacksonville, Fl area meetups, classes etc



## NancyMoranG (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,
Going to be in Jax starting mid Oct thru the New Year. Looking to meet up for either an outing or just coffee to chat about sites to shoot.
Also, any photography help, classes, groups info is helpful. 
Need to take charge and get more educated.
Thanks.
Nancy


----------

